# outdoor hydro?!?



## goneindawind (Apr 23, 2008)

i have a question if any1 has done this b4 i wanted to put a 5 gallon bubbler dwc bucket outside til its big enough to put under a hps has any1 done or have any advice weather it will wotk or wat will make it better any advice apreciated:bong2::confused2::48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 23, 2008)

> wat will make it better


A greenhouse maybe?


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

As long as your grow room's temps are in order you will not have any problems putting it straight under your hps.  I use a 1000w hps for vegging and 2 1000's for flowering, and my seedling go under my hps as soon as they sprout.  

If it is the actual amount of light that you are worried about and not the temps, just remember that the great halide in the sky produces a lot more lumens then we can give plants inside.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

They will do just fine inside under the HID light. Could you imagine doing an outdoor dwc in like a 30 gallon tub with just one plant? Leave it out there all growing season. You would have to monitor it constantly, especially when it rained and such but imagine the results...A curious idea....Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm going to be doing just that this spring/summer. I'm going to use some of my homemade aerorails and a 30+gallon trash can. I figured the res. would be to hard to control so I'm leaving the res. inside right in my basement...should be easier that way. And the rails will be in the garden. I would love to do a journal on it but I'm too scared, my gardens are kinda known around my neighborhood, I'd be asking for trouble. If anyone can think of a way around that, maybe I can figure something out I would love to share. This will be my first time. I was going to do a DWC type fountain grow but I think the water will be too hard to maintain. Sounds like a fun idea though, let us know how it goes.

Oh and I will be trying lettuce first.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey snuggles. I would love to see some pics and feedback as to how hard it was. Hopefully you can keep us posted. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm working on a system to put outside this spring and summer to grow tomatoes and herbs.  I will post pics as I can.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a small greenhouse that I built that will be getting some much needed attention this summer.  I like to go soil-less outside in my greenhouse,I use a 50/50 mix of vermiculite and pearlite, but I didn't want to incorporate a water culture for the reasons that snuggles stated.  I can at times be a control freak especially with my grows, and i am not quite sure that I can devote the required amount of attention to a hydro greenhouse.

Snuggles that sounds like an excellent idea, I have never tried it myself but i have seen the aero rails used successfully outside under a cold frame.  I think you can do it, you got the MOJO


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 24, 2008)

i was wondering u dont think dat itll get to cold and freeze da roots or i guess i can jus bring it in and put with my widow at nightn so gets like 18 hours of light half outdoor half indoor will doing this back and forth hurt my plants its not to hard to control da 5 gallon jus temp would be hard if it gets cold outside but a lil aquriam heater might help dat too.... im gunna try this with my purple kush clone den when i get an idea of wat works good im gunna runnin a gdp x romulan seed in it only have 4 seed dont wanna waste em...
dat 30 gallon method is sumthin i been think bout too but changing da nutes will b really hard towards da end


----------



## snuggles (Apr 24, 2008)

You bring up some good points and some I will have to figure out. I'm not worried about freezing, I think we're done with that here...I wanna put it out within the next couple of weeks. My basement also has a sink where I can pump the water for nute changes. I already understand that there will be some control issues I have to fight but I want to try and see what I get.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 24, 2008)

ohhhhhh your gunna have a monster if u do 1 in a 30 gallon ibet itll be way better den regular outdoor grow da finished produk dat is....im gunna start da 5 gallon today so ill keep u guys posted jus thought i would get your guys expertise in cuz a whole forums of heads is better den 1 especially if its always half baked hahaha thnx for everyones input


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> ...I'm not worried about freezing, I think we're done with that here...



LOL...I wish I was so lucky...I woke up to fresh snow this AM and it continues to snow.  I am advising people to not open up their summer cabins yet.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 24, 2008)

It seems to be gone here, we have the occasional weird frost or snowfall here but I don't feel we will. Also it's hard for water to freeze when it's being pumped through a 1584 GPH pump. Not that plants or roots really prefer cold water, close to freezing that is, especially not cannabis but the colder the water the more oxygen. It should be OK I do have a way to cover the lettuce if it gets too cold but it's lettuce and it's OK with some chilly weather.

Good luck with the 5 gallon and keep us up to date. I still think they should legalize marijuana just so I can grow it outside hydroponically. It would be truly awesome IMO


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 24, 2008)

honestly i live in cali and da only problem i really have is stupid lil kids in da neighbor hood trying to come up when im not home or sleepin i have had my cannabis card for 3 yrs. its da best but theres ppl who find it too hard to gro and easier to steal


----------



## headband (Apr 24, 2008)

word. the weather is sure nice here in cali.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 24, 2008)

yup been kinda grey for a couple daze but its back to normal now


----------



## tcbud (Apr 24, 2008)

way cool, want to watch this one....sounds awsome.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 25, 2008)

alright so i decide its to much of a headache rite now to try da plants outside cuz da bucket i use is completely black it get real hot i had to a shirt on it to keep it kool but my hydro guy told me dat i can jus insalate with poly da white on da outside to reflect light and keep it kool but its still a hassle having to bring it in at nights still gets kinda cold so im gunna wait a lil bit longer and run it again in a couple weeks with a auto blueberry kush i will need help since idk how much nutes and when to change to bloom with da auto flower strains this will be my 1st auto flower


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 25, 2008)

I have been thinking about doing a dwc grow outside too. If I do I will dig a hole and put a garbage can or something like that in it. The soil around it will keep the water a perfect temp during the hot summer days. I could cover it with some thick white insulation foam. I could keep my air pumps inside where it is cool and just run the air hoses out to the res. There wouldn't really be a reason to drain the res, just at water and nutes. If I did want to change the res I would just use a small fountain pump to pump it out, like I do in my indoor res. I may do that as soon as I harvest a plant I have outside now. I am thinking of maybe an aurora indica in it for an early harvest of huge potent buds. I have a nice mother indoors already.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 26, 2008)

i wqould love to see some 1 do it so i can try also i jus have too much on plate rite now but soon
let us know how it goes


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been told its bad to bring outdoor plants indoors. Bugs, fungus, and whatnot. 

Why not just raise the HPS several feet above the DWC until its big enough to take the full light spectrum?


----------

